#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Query properties Definition is greyed out when connected to another workbok

## Morty36

Hiya,

When I connected to another worksheet to access its data using Get data -> From File -> From workbook and loaded the table, I get the table, however I am unable to edit the sql code in the Connection properties -> Definition.

Pretty much everything is greyed out in there.

I would like to select certain columns, join other tables and things liek that by editing the code in the Command text field.

I am sure I was able to do that a while ago using the same connection, though I am not sure what version of Excel I was using.

Anyone has any suggestions? 
I'm mainly want to practice SQL coding, with a few example talbes to pull data from.

Capture.PNG

Thank you

----------

